# DRI Deedback and Interval question



## Lydlady (Nov 3, 2015)

I deeded back my DRI week earlier this year. My understanding is I forfeit any points for trade in II.  However, it still shows I have a lot of points left for trade with DRI.  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------

